# Hi Everyone!



## emily (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi! My name's Emily, and I recently was given my first mantids...an extremely awesome pair of Popa spurca!

I'm from Rhode Island, USA. I'm working on my Master's degree in Entomology. My research focuses on ticks and the immune responses they cause in their hosts. My other hobbies include carnivorous plants, orchids, knitting, and ultimate frisbee.

Great to meet you all!


----------



## LauraMG (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jesskb (Dec 13, 2010)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## emily (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma!


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2010)

Ticks! you my hero! many welcomes :lol:


----------



## emily (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you all! (What a warm welcome!)


----------



## ismart (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!  Yeah, ticks suck!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## dgerndt (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## davestreasurechest (Dec 15, 2010)

hello! from Kansas


----------



## Allyn Loring (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello, and welcome to the addiction!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myles (Dec 21, 2010)

i dont know what ultimate frisbie is but it sounds good , welcome


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 21, 2010)

mylo said:


> i dont know what ultimate frisbie is but it sounds good , welcome


Here you go!


----------

